# I Got Spoiled



## kimbo (8/7/15)

My sister just bought me this

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Willyza (8/7/15)

eish, did not know it was on Ticketpro/Computicket already 
must do it as well tonight 
Thanks


----------



## johan (8/7/15)

kimbo said:


> My sister just bought me this
> 
> View attachment 30895



Hope you enjoy the _Sugar Man_ and that the experience is more than just a _Cold Fact_ .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

Very Jealous! Enjoy @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (8/7/15)

johan said:


> Hope you enjoy the _Sugar Man_ and that the experience is more than just a _Cold Fact_ .


 I sure will @johan It was a dream of mine to see him live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/7/15)

I will see you there @kimbo ! Got my tickets today! Whoop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Xhale (8/7/15)

Love this guys music.....wish I could be there...nice one @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

Enjoy the show guys, a true legend, most envious!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Barak (9/7/15)

Saw him the last time he was here. What an awesome show and what a humble dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

